

The Official Patron Saint of the Internet - vinutheraj
http://www.scborromeo.org/saints/isidores.htm

======
patio11
A quick note for non-Catholics: there aren't "official" patron saints of the
Internet or anything else. Sainthood is an official designation. Status as a
patron saint, on the other hand, is bestowed by popular acclamation and use
among the laity: if enough people involved with the Internet ask St. Isidore
for intercession regarding it, then he is the patron saint of the Internet,
but it could just as easily be St. Patrick (or the two of them simultaneously,
for that matter).

(St. Patrick is popularly held to be the patron of a few dozen things of
things, including -- totally not making this up -- engineers, expatriates, and
the Irish, so I hit the trifecta there.)

------
pg
This is a better choice than they realize. As a writer, Isidore of Seville is
known for large and unreliable compilations.

------
jacquesm
Everybody knows that the Patron Saint of the Internet is St. Postel.

~~~
mahmud
Heathen! You preach to us in your archaic ABNF, and give us RFC edicts. The
poor have bought you Suns and SGIs in alms and tributes, and they see nothing
from you in God's graces but more requests for payment.

Father Stevens has given us sight, and the wisdom to speak in the Unix tongue.
With Linus, Becker and McKusick's help, God has breathed in my little endian
heart.

~~~
jacquesm
Never _ever_ do that again while I'm drinking sparkly lemon juice. You owe me
a new keyboard and some tissues.

An SGI keyboard no less.

